# safest scroll saw?



## charvercarver (16 Mar 2013)

Hello, 

I was wondering if anyone could advise me which scroll saw is the easiest/safest/quietest to use preferably with the least vibration. I'll be advising a charity that deals with head trauma on buying a scroll saw with a view to helping attenders to make relatively simple items. 

I use the axminster hengy clone, but it seems quite noisy sometimes. Budget isn't too much of an issue neither is capacity or power (though both would be nice). I'm not sure if/how it applies but wheelchair friendliness would also be good.

Cheers,

Jon


----------



## Chippygeoff (17 Mar 2013)

Hi Jon. I would personally go for a Hegner, the one with variabl;e speed and a cast iron table. The variable speed can be used to cut a variety of timbers from thin plywood for ornaments and fret work to thick hardwood for plaques and name sings etc. The cast iron table will help absorb any vibration if any. It is probably the quietest saw available and certainly the best there is. Blade changing is quick and easy and with proper care will last a lifetime.


----------



## Gill (18 Mar 2013)

I introduced a Spiralux saw to the Edgbaston Headway House day centre for people with head injuries and it was a great success. The men there really loved it because so many of the activities for people with head injuries were geared more towards females. At last, the fellas could do some woodwork! I elected to use a Spiralux because of two reasons. Firstly, it's inexpensive. Secondly, the users are extremely unlikely to do themselves any harm with it because of its electro-magnetic nature. The blade will not cut flesh. Although these types of saws vibrate dreadfully and struggle to cut material of any significant thickness, those considerations are significantly out-weighed by the fact that the operator and his/her family knows that there is no safer way to cut wood. Place yourself in the position of a parent whose son has survived a major car crash only to be handicapped by a debilitating head injury. Your first consideration would be to protect your child. A conventional mechanical fretsaw will harm any operator who sustains a fit or muscular jactitation while using it, but an electro-magnetic saw will not.

Another point to consider is that people with head injuries might gain more therapeutic value from cutting materials other than wood. For instance, polystyrene ceiling tiles are relatively cheap and eminently suitable for use with an electro-magnetic saw.


----------



## charvercarver (18 Mar 2013)

Chippygeoff:

cheers for that, its down to a Ex21 or a hegner.

Gill:

Very interesting. I'll be working at the Headway in Gloucester. They already have woodworking activities and i think a scroll saw is no more dangerous than a sharp chisel in terms of fits or muscle spasms. My problem with using a spiralux is that there seems to be less scope for development during the recovery proccess. Thicker materials are out so toy making would be very difficult and if it vibrates excessively then more intricate work becomes virtually imposible. I really want them to be able to do purposeful work.

That said the spiralux may be useful for those who cannot manage a scroll saw I'll bring it up with them.

Cheers for the advice anyway, did you work with the attenders or just set it up for them?


----------



## Gill (19 Mar 2013)

I both supplied the saw and worked with the attendees for several months. They found scrolling to be very fulfilling and it boosted their self-confidence. I wouldn't have been happy allowing them to use any saw other than a Spiralux though - people with head injuries frequently have hand-eye co-ordination problems that will render them frustrated as they attempt to master a scroll saw. A lot of scrollers who are not disabled know how they feel  ! I think you need to understand that the attendees will rarely be able to produce high quality work although they and their families will be delighted with what they can achieve. Rather, they will be satisfied that there is a machine which they can use, one which has an element of 'danger' (we all know that the danger associated with scroll saws is minuscule but hey... let's keep that knowledge to ourselves  ), one which will enable them to do something 'blokey'. The men will feel they have re-established their masculinity and it will provide a foundation for other areas of recovery from their injuries.

When they eventually do cut something recognisable, which they will although there will often be trial and tribulation along the way, it will be party time. And rightly so! Indeed, the parent of one woodworker (it feels wrong to describe him in any other way) thanked me for giving his son not only a hobby but a zest for life which hadn't been there since the fateful day his motor cycle hit black ice six years earlier.

Whatever saw you eventually decide upon I hope you are prepared for something really exciting, frustrating and rewarding which is about to unfold. You have my best wishes - you're doing something _really _worthwhile.


----------



## charvercarver (19 Mar 2013)

Perhaps some of the attenders where I will be going are further along in their recovery as I have seen the work that has been produced and it is of good quality. As you know head injuries are very indivdual and anyone using a scroll saw would have to be in a position to use it safely and with supervision of course.

Thanks for the advice, it looks like I'm in for some interesting times!


----------



## boysie39 (19 Mar 2013)

Jon ,I hope you can find the scroll saw that is most suitable to your needs .It must be a hugh responsibility for you .I wish you good luck and success in what you are doing .

Gill , I am sure you have had the satisfaction of knowing you have helped others retain some of the dignity of life they had before their mishaps . Thank you for your time and expertise , God Bless You.


----------



## ChrisR (19 Mar 2013)

Another vote for Hegner.

Take care.

Chris R.
I. El. (Eng). (Rtd).


----------



## deema (23 Mar 2013)

A Hegner with the Hegner table. It stops it walking across the table when in use. They do a school version with emergency button and an optional foot actuated emergency stop.


----------

